# Newbie from Medway *



## RooRoo (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies

I guess the best way to start is to tell you a bit about my situation. Myself (32) and DH (30) have been TTC for nearly four years and due to DH's bad  mottality we have been told the best path for us is ICSI. We are being treated at the Chaucer Hospital in Canterbury. At the moment i am waiting for AF to come and visit so that i can start my injections. I am a big baby when it comes to that so i have inlisted the help of DH . I am extremely grateful of the fact that all of my tests have come back good on my side and am wondering what sort of headstart this will give us, if any. I know that it is only the very lucky few that get the BFP first time so i am remaining optimistic and hopeful but at the same time not pinning all of my hopes on it happening the first time. I have been very inspired by the other messages that have been left and am looking forward to chatting with other ladies. I wish you all the very best in your journeys and thanks to FF for making me feel that i am not alone and finally have a human being to speak to rather than getting confused by the many un-helpful websites out there. Katharine x


----------



## bib (Apr 17, 2007)

hello Katherine and welcome to  FF  

You have found a great place for loads of support and information which will help you navigate your way through your cycle of ICSI.

I am a big old wuss too so you are in great company   .....it is good to get your dh involved though....makes our wonderful men feeel useful....even if they are sticking you with a needle   !!!

Wishing you much luck on your journey.

Love

Bib xxxxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Katherine, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

Sorry to hear of the problems you have been having. I don't know it the fact that you are problem free makes any difference (a lot of it is down to luck to be honest) but I'd like to think it can't hurt your chances. It's certainly good to klnow and, yes, be optimistic; some people get lucky on their first go and if it happens, then why not to you. My advice has always been to remain cautiously optimistic: hope to succeed but have a back up plan in case it doesn't.

I've left you a few links that I think you might find useful:

*Meanings ~ *CLICK HERE

*Male factors ~ *CLICK HERE

*ICSI ~ *CLICK HERE

Here's a link to the cycle buddies boards, where you can meet people going through a cycle at the same time as you. I heartilty reccomend it, as you will find the suport you get from it, especially for an IVF virgin such as yourself, is amazing!

*Cycle buddies: select the months most appropriate to your cycle ~ *CLICK HERE

You can "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people from the same clinic as you.

We also have a newbie night in the chat room every week (see link for times / dates), where you can meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.
 CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

Good luck with your cycle.

C~x


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## Liss (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi Katharine!

Glad you found FF.  I couldn't find any here in Oz that could even compare with FF!  Its such a great site and I know you will find all the help, advice, support and friendship you hope to find.

Good luck with the ICSI. I've sent you some lucky bubbles to get you started. I truly hope it all works out for you and you get that BFP!

Liss xxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Mrs Read......

Welcome to FF!!!

I am also at the chaucer hospital, just start ICSI treatment. I am D/R at the moment. I also had my baseline scan today. Not great news for me but its not to bad. 
There is a thread for people having tx at the chaucer, here's the link to it.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=95860.0

Come over an introduce yourself. There are a few of us having tx there at the moment.
Also come and join our cycle buddy group, its called Autumn Angels. Its for anyone have tx in October/November. Its a great thread!! Have a look!!! 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=115768.0

Look forward to seeing you there!!!
Natalie xxx


----------



## RooRoo (Oct 9, 2007)

hi ladies

thanks for all of your kind words and advice.  It was lovely to click on here tonight and see that I have got so many replies. I think that I am finally navigating my way around so I am going to give it a go at introducing myself on a couple of threads. Good luck to everyone I have got my fingers and toes crossed for everyones success. Katharine xx


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

well hello and welcome

you sound like you are very in control of your tx and not pinning your hopes on it working first time which it might. but always better to be prepared which you sound.. i was terrified of the jags and like you got the dh to do them and then one night started doing them myself and there was no stopping me. i wish you all the luck with your tx..

keepinghope xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *Katherine* and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support and you have been left some great links to try out.

I wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------

